
Some Were Meant for C [pdf] - angersock
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/%7Esrk31/research/papers/kell17some-preprint.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179188)

